# Bargain Book Finds (November 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the October 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Veronica Roth's Divergent is only $3.99


John Green's The Fault in Our Stars is only $3.99


Orson Scott Card's Ender's Game is only $3.98


Markus Zusak's The Book Thief is only $3.99


Matthew Quick's Silver Linings Playbook is only $1.40


Kurt Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse-Five is only $1.99


Brandon Sanderson's Way of Kings is only $1.26


Rainbow Rowell's Fangirl is only $1.40


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Garth Stein's The Art of Racing in the Rain is only $2.99 right now!



Dennis Lehane's Mystic River is only $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank You, Jeeves, byP. G. Wodehouse is down from back to the $9.99 I paid last year to $1.99. I recommend the book.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

This book should appeal to fans of "Justified." It's set in the early 20th century West Virginia mountains, and is a beautifully written historical adventure... with moonshiners!

_Cold Comfort_ is just $2.99 right now. It's also on Matchbook, so buying the paperback gets you a $.99 e-book (and if you've already got the paperback, don't forget to snag your $.99 e-book).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Wrinkle in Time Quintet, books 1-5 is now $13.73 $25.82 for the five books. I know this series, at least the early books, is well liked by many KBers.


----------



## CassRath (Nov 7, 2013)

"Things I Learned in Rehab" only $2.99 I'm not sure if this counts as a book. It's relatively short, but I thought it was pretty cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Things-Learned-Rehab-Stacy-Brandt-ebook/dp/B00CQGNA08/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383850458&sr=8-1&keywords=things+i+learned+in+rehab


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Im rusty at this, sorry if I botch it.



John Sandford for $4.99. I wish his entire Prey series would go on sale. I'd buy them all again!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whose Body? A Lord Peter Whimsey mystery by Dorothy L. Sayers, 99 cents

_note that there are multiple editions for kindle of this title. I found one I bought back in 2010 with ASIN B00359FEU4. So check your MYK book list before ordering because a different edition purchased won't stop you from re-purchasing this edition._


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Three Parts Dead, by Max Gladstone $2.99

First of a series, probably discounted since the second was just released two weeks ago. I read both & enjoyed them--kind of a cross genre series, scifi/fantasy/urban fantasy/not quite steampunk crossover. Intricate worldbuilding, well fleshed out characters, complex plots.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not saying that all of the Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich are good, but they are fun reads and a lot of them are on sale for $2.99, including the "between the numbers" books.

Plum Spooky (This is the one where you learn why


Spoiler



Lula and Tank broke up


)


Sizzling Sixteen all the way down to Four to Score


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

And several of one of my Fav author's books from his back log are now on the cheap for eBook...

          

All the Prowlers, Menagerie and Body Bags books are 2.99 but I only linked some of them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nixon, Vol. 2: The Triumph of a Politician, 1962-1972 (Nixon Biography)

Part 2 of the biography from Stephen Ambrose for $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Triumph of Christianity: How the Jesus Movement Became the World's Largest Religion, by Rodney Stark

$2.99


----------



## LLarsen (Nov 26, 2013)

Geddy's Moon by John Mulhall on sale for $.99 (regular price $5.99) through December 1st. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BIUXZ8A


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cold Days: A Novel of the Dresden Files, $2.49 at this posting. Note that this is a late book in the series!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The 18th Jack Reacher is $3.49 for at least today:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For those who do audiobooks, if you go to audible.com, they have 300 audiobooks on sale for $4.95 each. I assume this is only for today, or at most the weekend doesn't seem to be listed on Amazon.com. I bought four books, even though I seldom use audiobooks. These are some top flight books, not off the remaindered rack. Two of the sale books are by Robert Heinlein, for old school science fiction fans....

Added later....here's a link:

http://www.audible.com/mt/TreatYourself_2013_EditorsPicks/ref=hp_c2_1_TREATYOURSELF?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_r=12BNHZS65AGP93S1VVD9&pf_rd_m=A2ZO8JX97D5MN9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=5000&pf_rd_p=1681959542&pf_rd_s=center-2

Looks like it ends December 3.


----------

